
Harvesting friction energy in self-sustaining water motion sensors - tribonet
http://www.tribonet.org/harvesting-friction-energy-in-self-sustaining-water-motion-sensors/
======
Regina1512
Why triboelectricity is better than piezoelectricity? Why did not they use
piezo instead? Does anybody know?

~~~
simonbarker87
Probably to hit the novelty requirement of publishing. Exploring every avenue
and balancing the literature across all possible harvesting methods.

